# speed sensor



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

is the speed sensor located on the side of the tranny? and is there supposed to be some wires going to it?


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

anybody know?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

how can n e body know what you are talking about??

what kind of truck is it?
what year ,engine and trans is in it ??


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

It is a 97 HB 4 cyl 5 speed 4x4


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

stand by...


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

are there supposed to be some wires connected to it?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm, I think it's located near the rear diff. Close to the rear pinion seal where the driveshaft enters the diff.

Have a crawl under and look for a wire.

If it's not there, but you notice a small man with a checkered vest then you've found Waldo!

Seriously though, I do believe it's near the rear pinion seal.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

We are talking about the ABS sensor...right?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the speedo sensor is located on the top of the tranfer case, and yes there should be a harness going to it


----------

